

SpeakHQ: building a group micro-update webapp - markbao
http://weblog.markbao.com/2008/how-i-built-a-webapp-in-18-hours-for-699/

======
pmorici
I don't know about everyone else but this is at least the 4th "I built some
widget in X number of hours post" this week. It's getting old.

